# (HDS)Hoyt Dovetail System V.S The "Old" International Limb Fitting(ILF)



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

i don't shoot hoyt limbs anymore so ILF it is for me...


----------



## xoras (May 19, 2008)

sorry it is "buy my own hoyt"


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

How in the world can this poll be meaningful? Almost no one has tried the new system. Therefore the poll becomes a statement about something other than performance.


----------



## SHADOW-MKII (Feb 19, 2009)

They are exactly the same thing.

Hoyt has Named the limb fitting system that it invented "HDS", Hoyt has never called it "ILF" 

The New Hoyt fitting only applies to the Formula RX and the F3 and F4 limbs

Everything else uses the same system that we used to call ILF but Hoyt calls HDS


----------



## Jason22 (Aug 16, 2008)

+1, They're the same thing.


----------



## Shinigami3 (Oct 7, 2009)

Now THIS is funny... but the poll has a purpose. it shows us who is clueless!


----------



## gig'em 99 (Feb 1, 2008)

Jason22 said:


> +1, They're the same thing.


Maybe, just maybe this poll should have said Hoyt's "Paralever System" vs "ILF/HDS"

Of course no one has been able to test the new system, so we really can't get any value out of this poll just yet.

so...+2, they're the same thing


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> Hoyt has Named the limb fitting system that it invented "HDS"


Hoyt has named the limb fitting system that it BOUGHT THE RIGHTS TO. This company certainly didn't invent the ILF. But they did invent a new name. They're good at that. It's called marketing 

I may sound a little bitter, but I think it's laughable when a company buys the rights and names of another, then makes claims like "we've been doing this for 75 years..." 

Really?

I'm not picking on the new Hoyt either. Lots of companies do this all the time. Classic marketing strategy. Those who don't know the history will buy it hook line and sinker and it will offer them some well-purchased credibility.

The question I keep asking is if your products are indeed the best, why do you need to make misleading claims to gain credibility? I'm sure W&W or Samick could use the same logic to make claims of hundreds or thousands of years of development in their products...

How 'bout we just stick to the facts. But then, we might miss marketshare... ugh!

John


----------



## Shinigami3 (Oct 7, 2009)

limbwalker said:


> Hoyt has named the limb fitting system that it BOUGHT THE RIGHTS TO. This company certainly didn't invent the ILF. But they did invent a new name. They're good at that. It's called marketing
> 
> I may sound a little bitter, but I think it's laughable when a company buys the rights and names of another, then makes claims like "we've been doing this for 75 years..."
> 
> ...


What are you talking about? Hoyt introduced the GM in 1983. Easton bought them in 1982. So that cuurrent company is what invented the limb mount (and I would mention, a whole lot more).

I gotta ask, someone at Hoyt whizz in your cheerios or what?


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

i think john just wanted to be more accurate in stating the facts...

EARL HOYT JR. invented all this..NOT the current company..

they BOUGHT earl's company and are riding on all his previous developments to market themselves which i presume is legal anyway and is a testiment to their marketing savy..

now if only they would replace some of their spokesmen they would be more palatable to some of us here who are more familiar with what i'm referring to...


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

they can call it Edward if they like, as long as it's still ILF dimensions who cares.


----------



## Borja1300 (Oct 12, 2007)

Yamaha, thought it wasn't ILF, had the same system for limbs (without a screw) in the Eolla. I don't know in the previous bows (YTSL, Alpha-EX, ...)


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*What*

NO one at the consumer level has tried this product or EVEN SEEN IT UP CLOSE.. seems a lot of people are just blowing wind here... give it time it might be the future, just like the automatic transmission in your car..... also some of you seem to be all over the company but aren`t those Hoyt risers in your hands in the pics... sorry Hoyt seems to set the bar for a lot of others to follow... and great they are a company that again tries new things and is not marketing same old same old.. obviously this riser is not an entry level piece of equipment.. just my thoughts and observations... happy shooting with what ever product you use...


----------



## pilotmill (Dec 10, 2008)

*it works*

the marketing I mean. Its got the archers buzzing and saying the words that archery dealers love to hear, "how is that new bow" and "Ill take one got to try that", we love a new gadget, no matter how similar. Gar. 

Let me know how it shoots, I cant afford a new one THIS year....


----------

